# Bedrock Left



## Hooter (May 29, 2016)

Just getting to the 130's on my Grand footage from this past June. Had the unplanned opportunity to climb onto Bedrock and take a look at the left side of the island. The situation included having a Dory get pinned and punished by the Bedrock. I'm guessing that not a lot of people get to visit this place, or see the upstream portion of the left side. 

Check it out here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CIQWNya97_s

Hope ya'll are having a great season! 

Hooter


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

What's the level there?


----------



## Hooter (May 29, 2016)

We were there on June 17, which looks like 11k or so


----------



## Panicfishwater (Apr 6, 2017)

We high sided it in sept. I fell out the front and ended up taking a ride down the left side. When I FINALLY popped up our boat was in front of me. It went over the top of me. It’s deep with crazy currents. I was close to China


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

Left at Crystal
Left at Upset
Left at Bedrock
Right at Nixon Rock


----------



## trevko (Jul 7, 2008)

It's been said the devil lives left at Bedrock....


----------



## richp (Feb 27, 2005)

A situation you really wish hadn't developed...


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

The left run at Bedrock is fearful for valid reasons, but can be done (four times) if you are ready for it. Not saying it's easy, not saying a left run should be done, but.......

If you find yourself going left, get into the eddy over there at the top left. Take a look at the currents just after the eddy and downstream as you circle around. After circling in it a few times (it's tricky getting out of it), when you finally come out of it, alongside the ledge, get the boat straight so you are facing the rock! Now is where a quick decision must be made.

If you think you can do strong pulls to keep away from the rock and float downriver sideways but facing it, do that. If not, and you have good weight at the front of the boat, hit it straight on and then pull back strong on the bounce with more pull on the downstream oar.

Don't be the least bit sideways at the rock!

Float on down, exhale, and tip your hat to the rock. Then, as a passenger once said to the others at the bottom, "Why didn't you guys follow us?"


----------



## johnryan (Feb 6, 2013)

I went left at Bedrock once, after looking at it a few times from the top of the rock during different trips. Man, was it scary on the approach. What the hell am I thinking here??!! My group looked at me like I was crazy when I told them what I wanted to do. They were willing to deal with bad consequences. I'm glad I came through it without a problem needing any help! I wouldn't have done it if I had heard objections. 
I had a guy who volunteered to be the highsider and I was glad for it.

David L wrote a good description of the left run. I don't think I'll be doing it four times. Once might be enough.


----------



## fcaraska (Oct 5, 2013)

October of 17 we had a boater take the middle route. Meaning he squarely hit the rock. He got ejected into the left side while his wife stayed in the boat but got caught in the forever eddy. Took about 45 minutes to get her and the boat out. Best to just go right.


----------

